# Replace lifters during cam swap?



## New Goat Kid (Dec 2, 2020)

Hey everyone, so I am about to do a cam swap on my 06 M6 (stock to BTR Stage IV) and still have the stock lifters. My question is should i go ahead and put in new lifters with this cam since it is a big cam and the stock lifters have about 100,000 miles on them? If so which lifters should I look at and do i need to preload them? If I do need to preload them where would I find the recommended preload specs?
Thank everyone for the help!


----------



## Rocketman269v (Oct 5, 2020)

Why not ask BTR what he recommends?


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Very simple answer. NEVER use used lifters on a new cam unless t


----------

